# A Route Through Jig



## wizer (12 Dec 2009)

Yep that name had me stumped too:

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/24525







This link might make things clearer:

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/23200

It's basically an adjustable platform for making through cuts with the router and any other tool.

I thought it looked quite handy actually. One for the tuit list.


----------



## Chems (12 Dec 2009)

Dunno, wouldn't have it take up space in my shop. I get the idea thou, so your not having to put things on spacers to stop cutting up the worktop etc.


----------



## Tony Spear (12 Dec 2009)

Chems":2slrytvr said:


> Dunno, wouldn't have it take up space in my shop. I get the idea thou, so your not having to put things on spacers to stop cutting up the worktop etc.



I dunno, you could make one 4ft.wide and 8ft. lon to use with the ole Festool and guide rail' but the thing would still bind at the far end of the cut.

Anyway wots wrong with 4 pieces of 4" x 4" on a flat surface>


----------



## Chems (12 Dec 2009)

I do the old bits of scrap on top.


----------



## OPJ (12 Dec 2009)

It's a nice idea but, does it really to be that complicated? As Chems commented, we can't all afford the space to store something that big, which is why I would propose a much simpler solution, provided you have two parallel rows of dog holes on your bench top: :wink:






I've drawn this quickly using 100x50mm timber. I'm sure you get the idea!  The positioning of your dog holes provides the adjustment. It may not need to be this tall (150mm to the top) but, the ends overhang to give you more rooms for cramps. You could even make one designed to be held in your front or end vice. Or, if you don't have dog holes, lengths of MDF on the bottom so they can be clamped directly on to your top.

I like this so much, I may even make some for myself!  I still plan to make a knock-down Maskery-style jig for supporting sheet materials. Otherwise, for small stuff on the bench, I think this could work well.


----------



## wizer (12 Dec 2009)

yep that would work Olly. I think having something dedicated is better than hunting around for three bits of timber of equal thickness each time I want to make a through cut with a power hand tool.


----------



## houtslager (12 Dec 2009)

even easier and cheaper - throw a sheet of hard eps on your benchtop and then what ever material you want to cut/route etc........

there done


hs


----------



## studders (12 Dec 2009)

OPJ":2chquzqq said:


> I've drawn this quickly using 100x50mm timber.



Sketchup would have been easier, failing that a pencil.


Nice idea btw, consider it nicked.


----------



## OPJ (13 Dec 2009)

studders":2hqxurmk said:


> Sketchup would have been easier, failing that a pencil.



...Well, it wasn't too bad, once I'd whittled the end down to a point and stuck a lump of graphite in there... Like a chunky carpenters pencil! 

Feel free to nick that idea, by the way - I've got another idea to add to mine! :wink:


----------



## Benchwayze (13 Dec 2009)

Tony Spear":4okpx2nt said:


> Chems":4okpx2nt said:
> 
> 
> > Dunno, wouldn't have it take up space in my shop. I get the idea thou, so your not having to put things on spacers to stop cutting up the worktop etc.
> ...



Nothing! 4x4 is less time consuming, cheaper and easier to stow. Or to chuck out!  

John


----------



## Chems (13 Dec 2009)

I'm glad to see I wasn't the only one seeing this as a re-invention of the wheel.


----------



## wizer (13 Dec 2009)

I've noticed a design flaw with the initial post in that two of the supports need to be moveable. Otherwise you'd be limited on sizes. Ollys idea is much better.


----------



## OPJ (13 Dec 2009)

Plus, mine will save you a lot of storage space, even if you made the other knock-down! :wink:


----------



## wizer (13 Dec 2009)

Those pesky Americans with their airport hangar workshops


----------

